

Curated + code-verified software engineering talent - syed99
https://gradberry.com/

======
iba99
Hey guys, founder here! Happy to field your questions. We moved out to Bay
Area in January of this year, and are excited to be working with startups to
curate and recommend software engineering talent. Here's how we envision the
future of recruitment: 1- Curating talent based on actual work performed: i.e.
with software engineering talent, our engineers are consistently checking code
repositories on github for selected candidates, and we're building out
algorithms that can actually decipher whether the candidate can plug in to a
startup's code base as soon as they join. 2- Timed scenario-based challenges:
Our challenges will identify the "ideal" candidate for the startup by
assessing current employees at a startup, and timed scenarios determine how
quickly a candidate can -write clean code or even -make cold calls and meet
sales quotas. Our sales challenge has been able to accurately determine the
likelihood of sales performance, and candidates achieving a score of 85% or
higher have been able to achieve sales quotas. 3- Actual skills gap
assessment: We're building out a trending skill engine (in beta), that
determines which skills employers are consistently searching for. This allows
us to advise a candidate exactly WHY they aren't getting hired. For e.g. C++
or Java developers who should consider learning Python or Ruby or Marketing
graduate.

